# HM Cutter Sherbourne



## commander (Oct 13, 2010)

Here is my recently completed naval cutter "Sherbourne" from the Caldecraft Nelson's Navy range of kits. She sits in a display case made in the style of "Shipbuilder" (Thanks Bob)


----------



## commander (Oct 13, 2010)

Not sure how my message re Sherbourne got into this thread. It should have started a new thread. If anyone knows how to rectify this please advise - or just do so.


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Very nice model reguardless of the thread it's on.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Hi Commander,
Pleased to hear my display case tutorial worked OK for you. Fine looking model - Bet the acrylic cost a fortune for one that size! 
Bob


----------

